# How much per acre - rent & buy



## miss_molly (1 April 2011)

How much would you pay per acre of grazing land to buy and to rent?

Im looking at buying 1.5 acre paddock. No water or electric. Fencing ok but not wonderful. I think I will rent it out to other horsey people and have it as a back up for me for should I find myself without my current yard to rent. 

How much per acre should I offer, its sealed bids. How much would people be willing to pay for renting it?

Im in south Lincolnshire if that helps.


----------



## blitznbobs (1 April 2011)

Land prices are fortuanately or unfortuanately depending on your point of view, one of the things that hasn't been hit by the recession. But they do vary massively, due to the particular location (if they're in the boundries of a village the price skyrockets. In cheshire (where I am ) the land agents are quoting 22K per acre as a guide price but I'm pretty sure Lincolnshire will be cheaper than that. Speak to an estate /land agent in your area and find a rough guide price for the land you want to by or get on the land registry to see what similar patches went for in your area.

BnbX


----------



## Firewell (1 April 2011)

No idea where you are but in the south east it's about 10k per acre BUT people are willing to spend more for small parcels of land, as local people are keen to keep horses on land near their house ect. It also depends on location, is there hacking near by, is it on a main road, is there a person who's property backs on to it who will be willing to pay a premium that sort of thing.
To give you an idea 2-3 acres went for 35k in Surrey, but the paddock had wonderful riding near it.
Renting if you paid 10k then approx £40-£50 per month as a basic patch of land.


----------



## jewel (1 April 2011)

renting price wise i know of a acre paddock that is rented for £15 a month, i rent a 2 and half acre paddock with 3 stables and mains water for £120 a month these prices are cornwall


----------



## miss_molly (1 April 2011)

Its on a quite road. Between 3 villages. One farm house within about a mile but thats it. Another paddock next door then just farm land. 

Doubt planning would be agreed so no worries of that putting price up. They have asked for offers in excess of 6k per acre. How much in excess or go push luck and go for 6 and hope for best??


----------



## Dolcé (1 April 2011)

As said above small plots, and especially those suitable for equestrian use, sell for a premium price.  I think the best way to approach it is to consider how much you can afford/what you are prepared to pay/how much it is worth to you and how much you want it.  You will also need to consider whether or not it is likely to draw a lot of interest locally.  I would imagine that it will go for considerably more than 6k, which again begs answers to the questions above.


----------



## gugglebum (2 April 2011)

If you find an Agricultural Land Auctioneer in your area and go on their website they usually give the results of previous sales, so you can get an idea of what price what land is fetching.

Also search property databases to see if any ag land is for sale in your region, and what they want for it. A good place to start is here http://www.findaproperty.com/searchresults.aspx?edid=07&salerent=0&areaid=5219&radius=7&sp=8.

On 'property Type' in the search options you can choose 'land' , and if you click on 'Special Editions' in the top right you get to the Auction page.

Heres one in Lincoln, there are lots to check for prev land sales http://jhwalter.co.uk/propertyauctions/results


----------

